# Metamorph/Ninjamorph Question...



## NateDogg11 (Jun 15, 2011)

I've been playing around with DroidJunks Framework MOD and have gotten great results. However, there are a few items that I have been unable to change using his framework MOD. I tried using Ninja & MetaMorph, but without any luck. I have been unable to change the following:

Missed Call Notification, Vibrate & Silent Notification, Airplane mode Notification and Alarm Clock Notification

After I ran Ninjamorph, I went back in and checked out the framework.apk and the new notifications are there, but they do not show up in the notification bar....I keep getting the standard ones.

Has this happened to anyone else? Anyone know a way around it? In the pics of Big's theme, I see some of these items changed, so I know it can be done. Anyone have any tips?

If anyone needs help with the items I have been able to mod, I am happy to help, if I can. :smile3:


----------



## tp76 (Aug 22, 2011)

Either your missing a second icon in the framework-res or the system pulls those icons from systemUI.apk which is found in the system/app folder

I've changed a lot in framework-res and systemUI using NinjaMorph with no issues

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnie8890 (Aug 12, 2011)

Edit- wrong thread.


----------



## utcu (Nov 24, 2011)

tp76 said:


> Either your missing a second icon in the framework-res or the system pulls those icons from systemUI.apk which is found in the system/app folder
> 
> I've changed a lot in framework-res and systemUI using NinjaMorph with no issues
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


You are correct sir. You'll need to change the images out in systemui.apk. Specifically in these two folders. "res\drawable-sw600dp-hdpi" and "res/drawable-hdpi". Reboot and you should be set.


----------

